# 25 A CDR batteries



## Feliks Karp (4/7/16)

Looking for genuine 25A CDR batteries like the VTC5*A* or LG equivalent. No rewraps.


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

Samsung 25r ?


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> Samsung 25r ?



Thanks but AFAIK those are 20 A CDR batteries.


----------



## zadiac (4/7/16)

LG HD2
LG HD4

But the mAh is 2000 and 2001. You won't find a 2500mAh or higher capacity battery that's 25A CDR.
I got this from Mooch's battery table

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/7/16)

Mooch rates the Sony VTC5A 2500mAh cells as "a fantastic 25A battery". Thats if you can get them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/7/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Mooch rates the Sony VTC5A 2500mAh cells as "a fantastic 25A battery". Thats if you can get them



Or if you can get authentics. So many fakes doing the rounds...


----------



## Alex_123 (4/7/16)

Even better, HB2s are true 30A.
But low in mah.
Depends what you wanna do with them I guess.


----------



## Maxxis (13/7/16)

HB2s in stock at Lung Candy

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...es-chargers/lg-hb2-30a-1500mah-18650-battery/


----------

